# Sexuality and buds.........



## videoman40 (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## 7xstall (Mar 20, 2007)

very nicely developed stuff you have there vid!


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2007)

this is my favorite spot !!!! very very nice. i like how the paisley on the scarf makes eyes and a nose. she looks like the mad bud wrestler. 


BEAUTIFUL !!


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## videoman40 (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 20, 2007)

mmm mmm







mmm mmm mmmm







mmm

Higha five! i like a sexytime a very much!


sorry i put them up twice....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 20, 2007)

mr. video man.. you have some nice plants....


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 20, 2007)

Why thank you knowm. hehehe
This is fast becoming the mens lounge.


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Mar 20, 2007)

very sexy. you dont have to be a man to see the beauty in those pictures. I happen to be bisexual, but that really has very little to do with things. I love to be topless when im high... lucky boyfriend no? 
A women's shape is very comforting. so is bud. only makes sence to picture them together. boobies and bud... it really gets no better


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 20, 2007)

AMEN..... pot porn, what more could a man whant?


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 20, 2007)

ToastyBowlDropper said:


> very sexy. you dont have to be a man to see the beauty in those pictures. I happen to be bisexual, but that really has very little to do with things. I love to be topless when im high... lucky boyfriend no?
> A women's shape is very comforting. so is bud. only makes sence to picture them together. boobies and bud... it really gets no better


i wish i could find women like you here.... maybe im not looking hard enough but most of the chicks i know arnt like that


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## videoman40 (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## videoman40 (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Mar 22, 2007)

lol, wouldnt it be great if someone took a double hermie pic?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 25, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> lol, wouldnt it be great if someone took a double hermie pic?


No preo', it wouldn't.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 25, 2007)

Ill keep the plants you guys keep the girls cuz to have a nice fu.. you need a joint


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 25, 2007)

3patas said:


> Ill keep the plants you guys keep the girls cuz to have a nice fu.. you need a joint


How are you going to manage that with no girls? 

Ah, I see...


----------



## 3patas (Mar 25, 2007)

lucky your boyfriend 2 times hes my idol


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2007)

i hope your hacking these pics video.

otherwise i'm hunting you down.

and your posse.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 25, 2007)

Fair play to you for coming out mate... but you must be confusing me with somebody else. If you check where I'm from you'll notice that I'm from England, you'll also notice that it is the one in the U.K.

Just because you like a bit of bum is no reason to spread viscious lies about other members on this site.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Mar 25, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i hope your hacking these pics video.
> 
> otherwise i'm hunting you down.
> 
> and your posse.


At least you know what he looks like. The fool has a picture of himself as his avatar. hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2007)

i have spies.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 25, 2007)

Heres a shot of a really cool rolling tray.........


----------



## 3patas (Mar 26, 2007)

yup i will love to roll on the tray


----------



## krime13 (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow thank you videoman, I like your posts more and more.


----------



## krime13 (Apr 8, 2007)

here is one I really like,


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2007)

krime13 said:


> here is one I really like,


i'm not falling asleep.


----------



## krime13 (Apr 8, 2007)

what do you mean?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2007)

looks like an executioners hood. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2007)

and a big gun!!!


----------



## smkpt (Apr 8, 2007)

lol dont forget about the big gun


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2007)

america!! fuck yeah


----------



## krime13 (Apr 8, 2007)

hey this is just for shits and giggles, plus I'm a big fun of bruheria...plus ...well it just looked cool


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 8, 2007)

She needs to shave her pits.


----------



## smkpt (Apr 8, 2007)

hahahaha i was gonna say that but i wasnt sure if it was a shadow or i was seeing shit


----------



## krime13 (Apr 8, 2007)

" hey baby I like it raw!" O.D.B.


----------



## smkpt (Apr 8, 2007)

hahahahaha


----------



## Bennythejet (Apr 8, 2007)

Sweet avatar smkpt. she orangatang tits anyway.


----------



## krime13 (Apr 8, 2007)

Bennythejet said:


> Sweet avatar smkpt. she orangatang tits anyway.


 so how do you like yours, filled with sillicon or inflated? Bet$ 20 all you get is inflated...


----------



## young jedi grower (Apr 8, 2007)

Dude, orangatang tits... I don't see it but have you ever heard of breastfeeding and childbearing. Props to women who can still love their bodies after all of those changes. Those tits could have feed, nurished, and promoted growth of an infant. Obviously your not married with kids or any such experience.


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Apr 10, 2007)

I hope they allow hotlinking and this isn't just cached on my comp...


----------



## rickhighly420 (Apr 10, 2007)

NICE!! My two favorite things.... well, skateboarding is somewhere in there....


----------



## Bennythejet (Apr 10, 2007)

NO... i was thinking more Shannon doherty tits. or something more perky and point upward rather than down syndrome. Also, having pride in her tits doesnt make her look better. especially in a picture. i bet her tits sagged like that before pregnancy even.


----------



## krime13 (Apr 10, 2007)

ok whatever tit man, obviously most of the tits you see are 2 dimentional and oh yeah, you have no class.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Apr 11, 2007)

Tits, tits, tits, tits, tits, tits, tits, tits. All day loooong.

I don't care what they look like. I've been very lucky in encountering many pairs on my meanderings, and I can't remember ever seeing a pair that I didn't like. In fact, I really prefer tits that bounce up and down, ykwim... plenty of movement, especially when they are on top. YUM.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Apr 12, 2007)

Cool optical illusions. If you look long enough, you'll see ganja in those pictures!


----------



## MR2 (Jul 6, 2007)

Mmmm... bud and boobs so why did this thread stop?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 7, 2007)

MR2 said:


> Mmmm... bud and boobs so why did this thread stop?


We ran out of boobs.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 7, 2007)

I'll take the one on the left.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jul 7, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Tits, tits, tits, tits, tits, tits, tits, tits. All day loooong.
> 
> I don't care what they look like. I've been very lucky in encountering many pairs on my meanderings, and I can't remember ever seeing a pair that I didn't like. In fact, I really prefer tits that bounce up and down, ykwim... plenty of movement, especially when they are on top. YUM.


here is a set that will BOUNCE........lol


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 7, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> here is a set that will BOUNCE........lol


 
I like the bouncing boobs 2...LOL.....


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 7, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


>


that's cool. i'll take the one on the right, bro.


----------



## Sosure (Jul 7, 2007)

if you fucking hard enough.. all tits will bounce =-)


----------



## MR2 (Jul 7, 2007)

Now thats what Im talking about this thread should never die!!


----------



## krime13 (Jul 12, 2007)

Word, anyone got more pics?


----------



## Pizip (Jul 16, 2007)

Im a chick and for some reason those pictures make me happy and feel like smoking!! ))


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jul 16, 2007)

that a girl..........smoke up


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 17, 2007)

Pizip said:


> Im a chick and for some reason those pictures make me happy and feel like smoking!! ))


i love chicks...


----------



## Pizip (Jul 17, 2007)

Awesome!! Garden Knowm


----------



## EastSide (Nov 26, 2007)

Ya really, dunno what i'd do without them


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Nov 27, 2007)

*sigh* I miss the bud part of the equation. I'm covered elsewhere.


----------



## mr.x007 (Dec 9, 2007)

ToastyBowlDropper said:


> I love to be topless when im high...


Will believe it when i see it!!!


If you think about we are all lesbians. We all love females right either bud or women?????


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Dec 9, 2007)

mr.x007 said:


> Will believe it when i see it!!!
> 
> 
> If you think about we are all dykes. We all love females right either bud or women?????


i prefer lesbian.......


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 9, 2007)

Where did this little treasure trove of a thread come from???? God damn!


----------



## mr.x007 (Dec 10, 2007)

lol yeah big manly looking females aren't very cute. lol 



BIGMIKE13 said:


> i prefer lesbian.......


----------



## may (Dec 10, 2007)

videoman40 said:


>


 I cant see the bush for the leaves


----------



## Bubafats (Dec 11, 2007)

i think we need to clone humans , and a women like you should be first on the list.


----------



## Bubafats (Dec 11, 2007)

ToastyBowlDropper said:


> very sexy. you dont have to be a man to see the beauty in those pictures. I happen to be bisexual, but that really has very little to do with things. I love to be topless when im high... lucky boyfriend no?
> A women's shape is very comforting. so is bud. only makes sence to picture them together. boobies and bud... it really gets no better


 
I think we should clone humans and a women like you should be first on the list.


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Dec 12, 2007)

Bubafats said:


> I think we should clone humans and a women like you should be first on the list.


Awww, thank you. I would definitely volunteer to be cloned!


----------



## Sosure (Jan 27, 2008)

we need more boobs... anyone got pics to post?


----------

